

Men Waste £2,000 in Fuel While Lost Because They Wont Ask for Directions - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/08/men-waste-fuel-because-they-wont-ask-for-directions-study.php

======
mike-cardwell
Men drive 276 miles extra a year due to being lost Women drive 256 miles extra
a year due to being lost

The difference is referred to as statistically significant. Doesn't seem that
significant to me...

Doesn't everyone have a satnav these days anyway?

